# installing aerator question



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a post under lounge please read if you have some imput, all help appr.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

If it's not submersible will it overheat?submersed


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

no its a vane pump ,pumps air and theres a cooling fan built into the assembly, ,thanks. I just wanted to keep it in a dry place, not a box by the pond , if I put it by the pond I need to run a 220v line about 150ft. in my bldg its all wired up ready to go,


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> no its a vane pump ,pumps air and theres a cooling fan built into the assembly, ,thanks. I just wanted to keep it in a dry place, not a box by the pond , if I put it by the pond I need to run a 220v line about 150ft. in my bldg its all wired up ready to go,


Sounds good man...T.


----------



## basser53 (May 14, 2005)

Running plastic air line is a lot less expense than electric cable.Your pump should work just fine from what i see from your post.


----------

